# new pony advice



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

Hello all, I’m new here but could definitely do with some advice and/or moral support. 

A week ago my husband popped out for a walk and found a pony wandering in the road. He knocked on everyone’s door and no one owned it. Not knowing what else to do, he brought it home to our paddock. We fell in love with the pony who was at this point super-friendly and well-behaved. 

We put up notices the next day and the owners soon rang. He’d escaped from a field a little way away, where he was supposedly being looked after by a third party. Arrangements for returning the pony turned out to be complex, as the owners have recently moved to a different county, and don’t have much time to spend with him. All of this somehow led to a mutual agreement that he should become ours as we had fallen for him, and would be better placed to look after him. 

The issue however is that in the last couple of days the pony has become (occasionally) bad-tempered and ill-mannered, and I don’t know why. He puts his face up in my face with his ears back. When I say ‘no!’ and push him away or push his head down he gets more angry. He’s lunged at my arm attempting to bite me. He’s kicked both my sister-in-law and my husband. In between that, he comes trotting up blowing and snorting when I go out to the field and then walks with me all round it apparently friendly without wearing a halter or lead rein. So far he’s always nice and friendly in the morning (after feed). He takes his halter very quietly.

Am I doing something wrong? Or was he always this way, but it didn’t show when he was confused and lost in the lane? Is he just settling in and testing boundaries? He’s only four, so still quite young. Although we were both around horses to some degree in our youth, that is now a matter of decades ago; so we’re novices to all intents and purposes. What is worrying me is that he might be a naturally friendly chap but is being a git because he’s stressed. I mind a bit less if we’ve blindly taken on a natural grump - he’s welcome to grump in our field all the days of his life! But I don’t want to be the cause of him being upset. 

Any advice gratefully received!


----------



## bonny (6 February 2020)

What an unusual story ! What size would you say the pony is ? Are you wanting to just keep him as a pet ?


----------



## twiggy2 (6 February 2020)

Does he have company, what does he have to eat, grazing/hay/hard feed etc how much, how much time does he spend eating, is he gelded, how old is he?


----------



## Widgeon (6 February 2020)

I am no expert, but he would probably be less stressed and grumpy with a friend. Obviously you've found yourself in a difficult situation (it was very kind of you to take him in) and two ponies is twice as much work, but if you plan to keep him long term could you perhaps find a local person with an older friendly pony who he could live with? Ideally I suppose you'd offer grazing to someone who could retain responsibility for checking on their own horse, and it would mean you'd have a helpful contact when you're struggling - as we all do at times.

How big is this pony? If he's four now, assuming he's suitable for riding (in terms of conformation and temperament) the best way to assure his future may be to have him backed and ridden away by a responsible local person when he's old enough, particularly if he might be big enough for an adult to ride. Otherwise he will be a large expensive field ornament, and in the event that you couldn't keep him for ever, it's harder to find homes for those types than for a half decent riding pony.

To start with, can you find a good local instructor or horse behaviourist to come and have a look over him for you? Then you might have a better idea of his character, motives for face pulling, and whether he has a future with you. And you could have some lessons in handling and dealing with him on the ground, which will be important when he need vaccs, farrier etc. Oh and gelding (neutering!) him. Which is important.

Best of luck, I hope he settles and you are rewarded for your kindness with a nice friendly pet, or you can find him a nice suitable home with someone else.

Edited to add - here are some immediate things to think about:

- Do you have his passport? If not, can you arrange for the previous owners to get it to you? You need to have it, or I think you will need a replacement one drawn up by a vet
- Is he wormed and vaccinated? If not, he will need starting off with flu and tetanus vaccs and a wormer (if you can find an instructor or similar helpful person they should be able to help with worming)
- You will need a vet to do his vaccinations and in case of emergency - just register him with you local horse vet, ring them up and they will take some basic details as for any other pet
- What sort of state are his feet in? Again, instructor or similar could have a look. If he needs a farrier try to find one who is recommended for being good with youngsters - presumably he has had his feet trimmed in the past but if you can find out from old owners what he is like for the farrier, that would be useful info to have


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

Thank you for the replies!

He’s four years old, gelded and about 11hands approx (so we don’t intend to ride him). He’s apparently been broken in for driving but I’m not sure we’d want to do that either. Our field has plenty of grass as it’s never been grazed (at least not in 40 years), and hasn’t even been cut the last 3 years. We are giving him two scoops of pony nuts in the morning and evening with some chaff. I did also give him some hay but I don’t think he needs it with the grass available? He is definitely very food oriented though... 

We built him a makeshift shelter which he only uses when he wants us to come out (it’s right by the kitchen window). We’re planning to get a mobile field stable or something of that ilk. 

He doesn’t currently have company but we do intend to get him some. His previous owner said he’s not bothered (and he wasn’t with other horses in the field he escaped from) but that he used to live with a donkey.

yesterday the rspca came to check and seemed very happy with the set up, but were keen for us to take on a rescue pony as a companion; however I am a little nervous about doing so until I’m more confident about our skills! Thank you Widgeon for the suggestion about a local pony, that might be the sensible way to do it! We do have a couple of local riding schools so perhaps I should talk to them.

Also just to add that the vet is coming today for a proper look at him and we’ve got the number for the farrier. 

And we have got a history of rescuing animals - but so far it’s only extended to cats and chickens so we’ve stepped it up rather dramatically!


----------



## bubsqueaks (6 February 2020)

Ahh how lovely for him to have found you.
I would be extremely careful of how much grass he is on giving he is only 11hh, not being ridden, & you say fields not been grazed in 40 years - he could be a classic for laminitus if you don't restrict his access to grass.
Also he doesn't need any hard feed at all if he's not being ridden or underweight which even if he is whilst on good grass he wont be for long.
Good luck - what an adventure but be sure to be careful with his weight.


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

Ah yes - I should have said we also intend to put up some electric fencing to restrict grazing once the vet has had a look at him and hopefully recommended food intake etc! Thank you!


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

Basically I’m worried that I’m somehow causing or perpetuating bad behaviour but I don’t know if it’s normal for a pony to feel a bit agro in a new environment with new people. Either way because I am unsure I feel he wins these battles, which is presumably not healthy!


----------



## Leo Walker (6 February 2020)

Stop feeding him. That is a ridiculous amount of feed for a small pony and may well be contributing to how he feels. Then find him a companion ASAP. The RSPCA or Bluecross or World Horse Welfare would be a good call as they will have something suitable and provide you with a bit of back up.

You may find the pony is then totally fine, if not that's the time to worry about it. Right now hes alone, and stuffed full of food so he wont behaving as a happy settled pony would.


----------



## Roxylola (6 February 2020)

Stop feeding him for now, if nothing else he might be a bit less shirty if he isn't getting more energy than he needs.  Get in touch with the riding schools asap, they might be able to offer an experienced eye to help you.
Would you be willing to share your general area on here as there may be someone not far who could help you a bit to establish some ground rules.  
In a nutshell, be firm but kind, treat him like a *very* big strong dog and you won't go miles wrong


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

Thank you for this Leo and Roxy! The feed was what we were told to give by local equestrian shop, but I suppose they wouldn’t have been aware of how much grass he has available. And he will have been used to a well-grazed field, not all this long grass... Funnily enough I did stop feeding him on Sunday and he became grumpy so I thought I must have got it wrong!


----------



## HeyMich (6 February 2020)

Wow! Lucky pony to have literally walked into your life.

My initial thoughts are 1) worming, 2) feet, 3) feed and grass, 4) he's a pony and chancing his arm.

1) If his care recently has been a bit below par, then I'd get him wormed asap.  His grumpiness might be due to feeling bloated and sore.
2) Check to see what his hooves are like, and if he needs a trim. He may also have other foot problems like thrush etc which can be painful, so ask a horsey friend/vet to check him over and tell you what to look for.
3) If he's a chunky native type, then he definitely does not need any pony nuts or hard feed. Grass and thin air is what they thrive on! If he was in a nibbled down paddock recently, then the rich, long grass in your field may be too much, and causing issues of its own. I know it's winter, but laminitics are susceptible to sugars in grass all year round.
4) If he knows you feed him that yummy, sugary feed, he'll be making himself clear that he likes it and wants more! Ponies can be sooo demanding of treats and feed, please make sure he doesn't become too strong and bolshy over it. Ask your local riding school folk to come and teach you to teach him manners and basic groundwork.

Sorry for the list. I'm at work and in report writing mode!

Oh, and where are the photos!?? We neeeeeed photos.


----------



## bonny (6 February 2020)

vickyvan said:



			Thank you for this Leo and Roxy! The feed was what we were told to give by local equestrian shop, but I suppose they wouldn’t have been aware of how much grass he has available. And he will have been used to a well-grazed field, not all this long grass... Funnily enough I did stop feeding him on Sunday and he became grumpy so I thought I must have got it wrong!
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he’s grumpy because he wants his food, but I’m the same as everyone else, he really doesn’t need hard feed. It’s lovely that you’ve given him a home but two ponies wouldn’t be much more work for you and they would be much happier together. Hope it all works out for you


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

Great it sounds like a consensus on the food, and we’re already planning on the companion once we’ve sorted a proper stable/shelter. Thank you everyone! So glad to have found this forum!

Here is a photo of the little rascal, who is a sweetie regardless of his moments of bad behaviour.


----------



## bonny (6 February 2020)

He’s very cute, just needs a pony friend or two ! There are lots of small rescue ponies out there there I’m sure would love to come and live with you.


----------



## be positive (6 February 2020)

He definitely doesn't need food, there is plenty of grass, too much really, he is in good condition and is the type that will be at risk of laminitis so try and keep him on the leaner side. Being grumpy is probably because he is a pony who however much food he has will always want more, having a companion of a similar size will be a bit more work but should make life easier in many other ways, lucky pony has found a home for himself, best of luck.


----------



## HeyMich (6 February 2020)

vickyvan said:



			Great it sounds like a consensus on the food, and we’re already planning on the companion once we’ve sorted a proper stable/shelter. Thank you everyone! So glad to have found this forum!

Here is a photo of the little rascal, who is a sweetie regardless of his moments of bad behaviour.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, he is gorgeous! Look at all that fluff! What a wee cutie.

And yes, that is a LOT of grass in that field for a single, small, native pony.  My wee welshy would actually explode...


----------



## bonny (6 February 2020)

Just had a thought about your situation, is there anyone with sheep near you that would like to share the field for a while. They would be some sort of company and they are excellent at eating the grass down. Maybe if you got a friend soon you wouldn’t have to worry about fencing any of it off or the risk of them eating too much grass ?


----------



## twiggy2 (6 February 2020)

I think the don't feed him thing has been covered so I won't repeat that.
If you get another similar pony they really will be fine without shelter, just make sure they have some access to a hedge if you have one, the company is far more important than shelter. Maybe that why he was found wandering rather than being stood in his field being lonely?
Company is vital for horses and ponies and it cannot be stressed enough that they so not rest or behave naturally when kept alone. (I do understand that sometimes it is unavoidable before someone pipes up 😀)
I would also be diving up the grazing so you have some old grass for the summer, you can strip graze if needed.
How much grazing do you have?


----------



## twiggy2 (6 February 2020)

bonny said:



			Just had a thought about your situation, is there anyone with sheep near you that would like to share the field for a while. They would be some sort of company and they are excellent at eating the grass down. Maybe if you got a friend soon you wouldn’t have to worry about fencing any of it off or the risk of them eating too much grass ?
		
Click to expand...

The biggest problem for sheep and small native ponies grazing together is that sheep improve the quality of the grass, that increases sugars in the grass and so increases the risk of laminitis. The long overgrown grass in the photo is known as foggage (in my area) and is ideal low sugar grass for natives.


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

it’s about an acre I think but a fair portion is overgrown with brambles - which incidentally he also seems to enjoy eating. Interesting to know this overgrown grass may not be too bad for him though...


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

I assume if we get a length of portable electric fencing that will keep him contained? Is it a normal way to divide grazing?


----------



## HeyMich (6 February 2020)

vickyvan said:



			I assume if we get a length of portable electric fencing that will keep him contained? Is it a normal way to divide grazing?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, absolutely. You can either then move the fencing back a metre at a time to give him new grass now and again (once he's eaten down the first section), or just switch him from backwards and forwards from section to section. Just watch how the grass is growing and you'll figure it out! 

.


----------



## twiggy2 (6 February 2020)

vickyvan said:



			I assume if we get a length of portable electric fencing that will keep him contained? Is it a normal way to divide grazing?
		
Click to expand...

You need to put a wooden post at each end and at each corner, they will need insulators, you need plastic posts at least every 2 metres, an earth stake, a power box and either a battery or it plugged into the mains, I would put three or possibly four strands up, you will only find out if it will keep him in by trying as some ponies have no respect for electric but a good tight electric fence does keep most in.
A good store will advise you but go to a farm store rather than a tack shop for the sort of advice.
I would divide it into 4, that means you can rotate him/them around it, get a similar type of pony in size, breed and age and all being well their dietary needs will be the same and it makes life much easier.
Brambles are good, acorns are not and sycamore trees can be a huge problem.
You can allow the ponies to eat the brambles back a bit then trim them back yourselves and you will gradually reduce the ground they cover, if not they will continue to spread. Also going forward don't be to generous with grass, feed hay these little ponies are designed to live on very little and it is much kinder to keep the weight off them, fat ponies have huge health risks that can be very very painful and life limiting.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (6 February 2020)

Go back to RSPCA and offer to short term foster a companion,  they have loads!  Fostering means you can send back.... and they pay medical bills.
Also, to echo others, stop feeding him bucket feeds, he doesn't need them.


----------



## vickyvan (6 February 2020)

Thank you everyone for all your advice. The vet has just been and had a look at Barney (that’s the pony!) and he’s in good condition. He said the behaviour is just Barney being a toddler in a new place and there’s nothing nasty in it. Apparently he might not even be quite 4 yet, so he is very young. I will get his passport from his previous owners in 10 days so I’ll know then. 

The vet also said that Barney doesn’t need the extra food but that it was ok that we’d been giving it so far to build trust so I don’t feel quite so bad! However he will now live just on his grass, and hopefully we’ll be able to fence him in a bit more within a couple of weeks. 

I’ll make sure I pop back to tell you how he’s getting on and to let you know when we've got him a companion!


----------



## HeyMich (6 February 2020)

Great news. Sounds like you are doing the best for him. Looking forward to your updates!


----------



## Trouper (11 February 2020)

Agree with everyone and your vet on the feeding advice.   As for the behaviour - he is 4!!!  He needs a friend to let off steam with and I am sure the charities will snatch your hand off if you offer to rehome another youngster to keep him company.
When they're settled I can thoroughly recommend Richard Maxwell's books on handling youngsters and teaching them ground manners.  Lovely project for the Spring!!


----------



## maggie62 (11 February 2020)

I am sure some company for Barney will work wonders. My sis and I have 2 adult cobs and we then got 2 young coblets.....one of them was very bolshy and stressed but when the 4 of them were put together everything changed for the better within a couple of days. We then had very chilled out youngsters who are so friendly and confident. Horses need companionship and security and the little herd gives them that as well as the 2 older ones teaching them some manners and what their position is in the herd.I could watch them for hours. Wish you all the best.


----------



## Orangehorse (11 February 2020)

I wondered if he had been gelded, but he has so that's good.  I think he was possibly wanting to play, hence to ears back, nipping is what young ponies do with each other, but he must learn that it is not allowed for humans.

You can teach him all sorts of things inhand, like the Horse Agility obstacles.  
Try with plastic posts first with the electric fencing, before having to put in timber posts.


----------



## vickyvan (29 March 2020)

Hi all, I’ve been meaning to pop back and tell you how we’ve been getting on. Barney has now been with us for 2 months and last week we got a companion for him from the blue cross, who arrived just before lockdown. She is a calm older mare who’s taking charge of him, which makes him happy. 
It took a little while for us to get on top of his behaviour. None of it was his fault, but our inexperience meant we struggled to set the right boundaries with him. We found a wonderful coach called Suzanne Halsey who changed things for us instantly by showing us how to take charge. He now stands nicely to have his hooves picked every day and to be brushed. He’s not so keen on walking on the lead rein but we’re working on it most days. He is a cheeky but affectionate fellow and we adore him, and hope to build up a similar close relationship with the new girl too. 
2020 is a strange year all round but one of the strangest and loveliest parts for me is that out of the blue I have two ponies, a field shelter, and lots of ideas about electric fencing!


----------



## Lillian_paddington (29 March 2020)

Wow they both look very happy! Lucky lucky ponies to have found you xx


----------



## bonny (29 March 2020)

What a great update. Really pleased that it’s working out for you and that you got him company. Hope all goes well for the future x


----------



## Aoife 2020 (29 March 2020)

Do you think he was dumped in a field before you found him. I am glad he is doing well


----------



## vickyvan (29 March 2020)

Aoife 2020 said:



			Do you think he was dumped in a field before you found him. I am glad he is doing well
		
Click to expand...

He escaped from a nearby field, but wasn’t really being given any attention there as his owners had moved away and left him with someone else to look after him. We did hear afterwards that other horses in that field have not been looked after well in the past, but thats all hearsay... when we found him he was well fed and very comfortable around people so I don’t think there was a welfare issue...


----------



## Arzada (29 March 2020)

Wonderful update. Lucky ponies! Wishing you years of happiness with them


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (29 March 2020)

Well done OP. I can guess at your rough location,  your choice of trainer is very sensible,  she is pretty good


----------



## vickyvan (29 March 2020)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Well done OP. I can guess at your rough location,  your choice of trainer is very sensible,  she is pretty good 

Click to expand...

If it hadn’t been for her we might have decided we weren’t cut out for it - she is honestly amazing, and kind and calm and nothing but helpful with everything!


----------



## Pearlsasinger (29 March 2020)

Good news, all round!


----------



## The Jokers Girl (31 March 2020)

Absolutely adorable and 2 very in need ponies have a happy ending.


----------

